# concrete float



## Imperialista_Yanqui

I'm hearing flauta, and it smacks of spanglish. Any ideas?
Thanks.


----------



## fenixpollo

Your question is not clear at all. What phrase are you translating? What's the context? Example sentence?


----------



## Imperialista_Yanqui

The context is a construction site pouring concrete. the tool is a float. example sentence: pásame la pinche flauta , wey.

Variant sentence: Pásame la puta flauta.  I sometimes call it "la chingadera esa"
Thank you in advance


----------



## fenixpollo

It's not necessary to include the profanities with your example sentences, even if they realistically represent construction workers' speech. Instead, your example sentence should be more descriptive, to help us arrive at a translation.

I think *flotador* is a better translation, in this case.

Saludos.


----------



## Imperialista_Yanqui

Is that not more like a flotation device? Do you know what a concrete float is to be able to make the suggestion? I only ask because you didn't seem to understand from the original post. It would be most helpful if you could tell me on what you based the offer. Did you communicate with a native speaker who is familiar with concrete work? Thank you again.


----------



## fenixpollo

You're right. Since this is the Spec. Term. forum, I should have stated my credentials. I have no expert knowledge in the area of concrete: I was simply taking what I know of the language and extrapolating. I also did some googling and got some hits for "flotador" that were related to concrete and none for "flauta" that were related to concrete.


----------



## lpfr

If you search Google images for "concrete float" you will realize that it can be several things a not only just a tool.
  I searched Google images for "herramientas de albañilería" and found what it is. I suggest that you do the same.


----------



## Imperialista_Yanqui

Thank you both for your help. A float, most properly, is _una plana. _A larger darby float would be _un fratás. _A bull float appears to be the unimaginative _Plana grande.
_I bought the DeWalt _Spanish/English Construction Dictionary. Flotador_ seems to be a Anglicism, but it is gaining currency, especially in the US. Many of the folks that work construction here have no idea what the things are in Spanish, having not worked in construction in their native country. I have learned recently a lot of words in English that  I never knew on the job site. Thanks again.


----------



## 0scar

El _fratás o fratacho_ es de madera.
La _plana o llana_ es de metal.


----------



## Imperialista_Yanqui

Gracias. A veces el fratás tiene doble mango, no?


----------



## 0scar

¿Para usar con las dos manos o largo de pavimento para dos personas?. No me acuerdo haberlos visto de doble mango.
Esos largos para pavimento que se manejan con un palo de 3 metros no se como se llaman.
Hay algunos fratachos que tienen pegado un fieltro a la madera.

fratachos:
http://images.google.com/images?ie=UTF-8&q=fratacho&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi
llanas:
http://images.google.com/images?svnum=10&um=1&hl=en&q=llana&btnG=Search+Images


----------



## Imperialista_Yanqui

http://images.google.com/images?svnum=10&um=1&hl=en&q=concrete+darby&btnG=Search+Images

Estos son fratás también, ¿no?


----------



## 0scar

Por lo que encontre en este foro y Google _*darby*_ es _fratás_, _aplanadora _o _llana aplanadora_


----------



## Imperialista_Yanqui

Muchas gracias. Te espero un ano nuevo lleno de prosperidad.

*año *digo. Perdón.


----------



## phil-s

Imperialista_Yanqui said:


> Muchas gracias. Te espero un ano nuevo lleno de prosperidad.
> 
> *año *digo. Perdón.



In Puerto Rico we call a bull float a "gaviota" -- seagull  - for obvious reasons. We say "tirar torta" for "pour a slab". Anyone know what the mexican version of this is, as i'll be working primarily with mexicanos on a job in a few weeks. And rebar is varilla, people who do it are varilleros. 3 gueses what chiroqueros do. 

Cheers.


----------



## botaya

Viendo el hilo me doy cuenta que todas son expresiones "del otro lado del charco", aqui ( en la zona donde vivo, lo aclaro porque la 

terminología de la construcción cambia a lo largo y ancho de España) llamamos TALOCHA o FRATÁS a una llana de

 plastico o de madera que sirve para talochar/fratasar hormigón o revocos de mortero, cuando la TALOCHA/FRATÁS se hace en obra

 con una tabla y se le pone un mango largo para ir igualando el hormigón lo llamamos AVIÓN.


----------

